# General > Hobbies >  Craft items wanted

## Tatbabe

Am looking for craft material you don't use anymore such as scrapbook paper, ribbons, stickers etc.

If you have anything you want to get rid of pls pm me with what you've got and how much you're asking. 

Can collect.

----------

